# New fishing tourney beginning 11pst tonight!



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2018)

I can?t wait! What about you? Who do you think will host? They?ve made hints it could be someone new!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 29, 2018)

My sister said it was Chip again X___x

Really thought it would Kapp'n this time!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 29, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> My sister said it was Chip again X___x
> 
> Really thought it would Kapp'n this time!


He’d probably appear as a leaf ticket character.

I’m just glad it’s at the river this time, I didn’t want it to be at the sea again.

When is Nat gonna get his event? It’s Summer after all.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2018)

Huh, I really didn’t expect Chip after all the teasing they did about a special guest. 
But anyways, I’m shooting for gold this time. I like the prizes too much not to!


----------



## Flare (Jun 29, 2018)

Is it me or is the Golden Fishing Rod more expensive than last time?  

I wish Pearl Chairs would return, I didn't think it was possible to sit on them until I visited someone's campsite and saw a villager sitting on it.  

At least I have 1 so there's that...


----------



## J087 (Jun 29, 2018)

Of course. Another event.

I'm officially considering to quit playing. This game stopped being fun the moment Nintendo started pushing events down our throats. There is no fun anymore. There's only pressure to complete events. And I'm not having it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 29, 2018)

J087 said:


> Of course. Another event.
> 
> I'm officially considering to quit playing. This game stopped being fun the moment Nintendo started pushing events down our throats. There is no fun anymore. There's only pressure to complete events. And I'm not having it.


I am the exact opposite of you. I get bored when there's no events running around. But when there is i'll be much obliged to do them.

I don't like doing villager requests anymore, because they can easily level up at the campsite, and treats have made doing villager requests useless.

What i'm saying is. A regular day is boring, whereas an event going on is not boring.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2018)

I love the new items!  They seem to get cuter every tourney.  Time to get my fishing rod out.


----------



## Flare (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone else trying to get a new trophy type every tourney? I already have Bronze and Gold so now I'm aiming for Silver.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 29, 2018)

Flare said:


> Anyone else trying to get a new trophy type every tourney? I already have Bronze and Gold so now I'm aiming for Silver.


Unless the items repeat, then I will.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 30, 2018)

J087 said:


> Of course. Another event.
> 
> I'm officially considering to quit playing. This game stopped being fun the moment Nintendo started pushing events down our throats. There is no fun anymore. There's only pressure to complete events. And I'm not having it.



I'm not thinking about quitting but I kind of groaned, too.  Idk how much I can do with all of those tanks, and the other prizes for this never do anything for me.  I just can't get excited about fishing tourneys after the first one.


----------



## J087 (Jul 1, 2018)

I can understand players getting excited after being bored. But I don't see a point in that. For me the game has reached a point where it tipped the balance. It used to be fun but now it's becoming a hassle. And I'd rather enjoy the summer than forcing myself to catch digital bugs and fish.

I already missed an entire 24 hours of fishing. And I'm happy.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 1, 2018)

I haven't participated since the first round lol 

I used to play every time there was an event. I rarely play when there was none as it feels no purpose to do request.
Now I'm starting to feel these events as chores, because they take soooo long. As opposed to New Leaf events just happening on that day.
There is an advantage to the long events though, giving you more time to finish but at the same time, you really can't finish them unless you play daily. So it just feels more like a long task.
I'm starting to get over ACPC, because when I get these special event items it just makes me hoard them, it's not like I'll display them. I don't remember the last time I changed the whole vibe of my camp.


----------



## occultcake (Jul 1, 2018)

I just got back into Pocket Camp after several months' hiatus, and this Tourney is actually a lot of fun to me/is keeping me active.


----------



## rinabun (Jul 1, 2018)

The events are really time consuming, the thing I used to like about the game is that I could come back to it every once and a while and just spend a few minutes on it when I was bored. With these events I feel like I have to spend a lot more time on it to get the cool new stuff, when I can't really afford that. It seems like these events are really catering to people who spend a lot of time playing and are serious and seem to be pushing away more casual players?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2018)

JUST got all the leaf ticket rewards today! I’m not sure if I’m going to finish the event or if I want to stop on the bronze trophy... but I’ll probably finish. I want the bubble curtains


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 2, 2018)

...the event ends on Wednesday and i am not even half way done. Sorry Nintendo, I am a casual player who plays mayyybe 3 times a day if that. Oh well.


----------



## joelmm (Jul 2, 2018)

The fishing tournaments are my favourite events. No catch rate and you can finish well with a little play every day.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 3, 2018)

ends tomorrow. didn't even make it to the silver trophy. oh well, least i got 2 cute turtle cushions :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2018)

Yikes, today’s the last day and I don’t have the bubble curtain yet.  Man, I really wanted that. :/


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Samme*



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yikes, today?s the last day and I don?t have the bubble curtain yet.  Man, I really wanted that. :/



I'm so sad! I thought I played a decent amount this time but I only got a silver trophy and I ALMOST ended with my max prize being turtle cushions 
But after all of the last fish had spawned and been caught, I invested (half the leaf tickets I earned from the event ) into a large tourney net and managed to get one sunken treasure chest... 
also realllllly wanted the Bubble curtains.. 
and another cheat tbh


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yikes, today?s the last day and I don?t have the bubble curtain yet.  Man, I really wanted that. :/



same. I'm worried I won't get it and I kinda wish I would have stopped at a bronze trophy


----------



## Flare (Jul 4, 2018)

I managef to get at least one of everything and also got the Silver Trophy!  

I wonder if next month they'll have a fishing tourney again or maybe a bug catching tourney for once.


----------

